# Ryzen 5000 RAM Probleme bei Vollbestückung (?)



## Bastimp4 (2. Januar 2023)

Guten Tag,

am besten lasse ich euch erstmal meine Specs wissen.

Ryzen 5800x3D
Gtx 1080
Asus B450F Gaming 2
32 Gb Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro SL 3600mhz (4x8gb)
550 Watt Be Quiet Netzteil
Kraken X53

Jetzt wo ihr Bescheid wisst, was verbaut ist kommen wir zum Problem.

Der Ram will um alles in der Welt nicht auf 3600mhz laufen. Spannung auf 1,35V gestellt, den Takt langsam angepasst, den FCLk gleichzeitig mit, weil die autoeinstellung nicht immer perfekt funktionieren soll (?).

Ich habe natürlich auch gesehen, dass es schon mehrere solcher Fragen im Forum gab, aber keine hat mir weitergeholfen, weswegen ich jetzt nochmal speziell für mein System nachfragen wollte.

Wenn ich das DOCP Profil lade und einen neustart versuche, geht er immer wieder an und aus, jedes Mal wenn er wahrscheinlich zur Ram Abfrage kommt. Nach ca 5 versuchen lande ich mit 2666mhz Taktfrequenz auf dem RAM wieder im Bios. 3400mhz laufen bis jetzt scheinbar ohne Probleme mit manueller Einstellung und 1,23V. Wieso ist es dann so unmöglich die 3600mhz mit 1,35V zu erreichen? Liegt es am B450 Chipsatz? Das die Vollbestückung etwas limitiert ist mir auch bewusst, aber 3600mhz sollten doch trotzdem die meisten schaffen :/

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2023)

Vollbestückung ist nicht immer so leicht, zwei mal 16GB wären wesentlich einfacher für den Speichercontroller in der CPU.
Gib mal testweise mehr Volt auf die RAM, stelle auf 1,45v ein.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (3. Januar 2023)

Hi @Bastimp4,

fall du dein BIOS noch nicht auf die neuste Version (4901) geupdatet hast, wäre jetzt der ideale Zeitpunkt dafür. Aktiviere danach wieder das XMP Profile (DOCP).

Sollte dein System immer noch nicht laufen würde ich dir vorschlagen, auf unsere speziell für AMD optimierten Vengeance RGB RT RAM zu wechseln. Eine Preis Übersicht findet du hier. Sofern du deinen Speicher noch nicht solange hast, könntest du Ihne direkt beim Händler ein-/ umtauschen.

Ist das auch keine Option, so würde ich dich bitten, ein Ticket bei meinen Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport zu erstellen. Dort findest du dann auch den Punkt "Beschreibung" für einen Frei-Text, wo du bitte dein Problem schilderst.

Halte mich gerne dazu auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße M.Jay


----------



## chill_eule (3. Januar 2023)

Bastimp4 schrieb:


> weswegen ich jetzt nochmal speziell für mein System nachfragen wollte.


Und deshalb machst du zwei Themen dazu auf? 



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/ramprobleme-mit-ryzen-5800x3d-und-vollbestueckung.628801/


----------

